

Microsoft’s PhotoDNA: Protecting children and businesses in the cloud - Raed667
http://news.microsoft.com/features/microsofts-photodna-protecting-children-and-businesses-in-the-cloud/

======
A_COMPUTER
Why are Microsoft so restrictive about giving access to this service?

~~~
IanKaplan
Looking at the documentation, it appears that Photo DNA is available as a REST
service, once they vet the requester. So you have to set it up on Azure, but
it appears that you could run your application on Amazon Web Services (for
example).

